# VMware Linux und XP internet Zugang



## interface (18. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

hab da ein kleines prob.
Auf meinem PC ist als Wirtsystem XP installiert.
Mit VMware habe ich darauf Suse 10 installiert.
Soweit so gut.
Unter XP internet Zugang mit DSL eingerichtet 
XP PC hat de IP 192.168.0.1 sub 255.255.255.0
Suse hat IP 192.168.0.5 sub 255.255.255.0 Gateway 192.168.0.1
Unter XP ist Firewall aus und Freigabe für andere Rechner auf Netz freigegeben.
Mein 2 XP PC kommt ohne probs rein übde den ersten.
Bei VMware alle Optionen vom Netzwerk ausprobiert aber komme nicht ins internet.
Was ist da noch falsch 
 thx bis dann


----------



## Sinac (18. Dezember 2005)

Erreichst du den Windows XP PC denn? z.B. per ICMP oder so.


----------



## interface (18. Dezember 2005)

per ping ja andersrum auch, deshalb wundert es mich ja das es nicht geht.


----------



## Sinac (18. Dezember 2005)

Hast du eventuell DNS-Server falsch eingetragen?


----------



## Mummenschanz (20. Dezember 2005)

hallo, was sagt denn z.B. tracert bzw. tracepath gmx.net?


----------



## interface (2. Januar 2006)

Habe gestern nacht oder heute früh um 4Uhr das Prob gefunden war irgendwie was mit der IP.
Habe nun unter SUSE es so eingestellt das die IPS zugewiesen werden.
Gateway wie gehabt und die IP Weiterleitung aktiviert nun kann ich aufs web zugreifen.
Auch mit Firewall unter XP.
Denke liegt halt daran das die 2 OS auf einen Rechner gleichzeitig rennen.
thx für die hilfe


----------



## AndreG (4. Januar 2006)

Nur mal so auch wenn es jetzt rennt. Damit du SUSE direkt per eigener IP ansprechen kannst, mußt du den Bridge Modus nutzten. Dieser greift dann direkt auf deine Netzwerkkarte zu nur halt mit eigener IP. Bei allen anderen hängt dir dein Wirt im Weg.

Aso und IPs, wenn du sie selbst festlegst würd ich immer über Yast einstellen da merkt er sie sich auf jeden Fall und übernimmt sich auch.

Natürlich muß der DNS auch stimmen.


----------

